# Stepless upgrade from Rancilio Rocky



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. I'm finding that the grind I need is always somewhere between the 4 or 5 available steps for espresso on my Rocky so I'm considering upgrading to a stepless. I've got my eye on a Vario but I'd be interested to see what folks might suggest in a similar price range or if the Vario is a solid bet. I only drink espresso so don't need to grind for French press or anything. Thanks for your help. Max


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Bigger the burrs the better, the vario is a bit small at 43mm - aim at 64 up or look at the niche possibly, but for the money i would go 83mm ex commercial


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Any specific models to look out for? Should have mentioned that height is a bit of an issue so not much taller than a Rocky. 43cm max.


----------

